# My board feels hevay:not that way



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

Hard to say but it sounds like you might need to work on tightening your core. Also sucking your knees up when spinning is helpful. 

Throwing a board around is not easy when you don't have the proper technique and fundamentals in place.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What board do you have? It very well may be related to the board.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

keep practicing? it would help to know what kind of setup you're on just in case, but it's probably more a question of being more proactive with your board. it takes a while, but at some point you'll figure out how to use that "wood plank" to your advantage. it shouldn't feel like you're dragging a 2x4 along with you, but more like having a diving board attached to your feet. just keep doing those presses and ollies (and of course the penguin walk) and eventually you'll start feeling lighter on your board.

and ignore those kids that make it look easy. it is NOT easy, especially not at the beginning.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> keep practicing? it would help to know what kind of setup you're on just in case, but it's probably more a question of being more proactive with your board. it takes a while, but at some point you'll figure out how to use that "wood plank" to your advantage. it shouldn't feel like you're dragging a 2x4 along with you, but more like having a diving board attached to your feet. just keep doing those presses and ollies (and of course the penguin walk) and eventually you'll start feeling lighter on your board.
> 
> and ignore those kids that make it look easy. it is NOT easy, especially not at the beginning.


speaking of penguin walk, how do one do it?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

the pengiun walk is just standing on the board and facing straight out rotating one of the feet 45 degree out and then the other one.

its like what you do when you get stuck in the flats and try and wiggle your way out.


ON the ollie part, try and put weight on front foot or part of the board and rock back onto the back foot or part of board to get energy. let the board flex do the work .


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

speedjason said:


> speaking of penguin walk, how do one do it?


Practice Standing Nose Press, and Tail Presses, then weight forward and use the Toe Edge to "spring" off and into the next one!!!!! 

Kinda like taking big lunging steps, but usin the pop in the board to assist!!!!!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

speedjason said:


> speaking of penguin walk, how do one do it?


Here's a good video on how to do it. Pretty much exactly what MK just said, just in video form.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool video!


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> What board do you have? It very well may be related to the board.


Forum Destroyer Doubledog with Cartel 2013s on em


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> keep practicing? it would help to know what kind of setup you're on just in case, but it's probably more a question of being more proactive with your board. it takes a while, but at some point you'll figure out how to use that "wood plank" to your advantage. it shouldn't feel like you're dragging a 2x4 along with you, but more like having a diving board attached to your feet. just keep doing those presses and ollies (and of course the penguin walk) and eventually you'll start feeling lighter on your board.
> 
> and ignore those kids that make it look easy. it is NOT easy, especially not at the beginning.


That sounds alright.And to be more detailded i'd say im not feeling the "pop"Cuz whenever i try to ollie it feels like im trying to hop,not my board is boosting me or helping me you know...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Krazy said:


> Forum Destroyer Doubledog with Cartel 2013s on em


Okay, yeah, it's you not the board. I thought you might be on some oversized, stiff plank and in that case it very well could've been related to the stick.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Okay, yeah, it's you not the board. I thought you might be on some oversized, stiff plank and in that case it very well could've been related to the stick.


as long as we assume the board is properly sized for his weight.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

td.1000 said:


> as long as we assume the board is properly sized for his weight.


Even if it wasn't, that's a pretty soft, lively board. It'd have to be way too big for him to feel like a dead plank.


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Even if it wasn't, that's a pretty soft, lively board. It'd have to be way too big for him to feel like a dead plank.


So any tips for using 'flex' of the board while ollieing or doing flqtground 180s and so on...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Krazy said:


> So any tips for using 'flex' of the board while ollieing or doing flqtground 180s and so on...


I'm definitely not the guy around here to ask on freestyle tips, but you have to load it up. Don't be afraid to get your weight outside of the bindings and out on the tips.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Krazy said:


> So any tips for using 'flex' of the board while ollieing or doing flqtground 180s and so on...


The main thing with ollies is timing. Just practicing that timing and how you load up that tail and spring off it. If your timing is off by just a little it makes a huge change in how much spring you'll get from that tail, so it just comes down to practice and fine tuning the timing.

It's just about really springing and shifting your body position in one quick movement to load up your tail, then springing off it.

If you need video, the first free snowboard trick tip video in my free tips series covers ollies and flatground 180s.

You can find it here: Free Snowboard Freestyle Lessons & Trick Tips (I'm working on re-doing my entire free tips series and making a no email-opt in version of those videos for snowboardingforum, but for now you'll have to make do with entering an email first).

Sorry I've been a little mia from the tips forum, I've been swamped with work, but I've got a lot of free snowboard video content in the works for the forum. Got a full set of freestyle videos, plus the beginner and intermediate+carving tutorials being filmed and edited right now, just really depends on how fast my team can get everything edited and set up.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

"One" reason guys often mention popping an ollie on a skateboard is so that as a snowboarder you get it through your head that the snowboard isn't a diving board that will spring you into the air. It won't. In fact if you lean to hard or long on the tail as to " jump off it " it's game over. Somewhat similar to a skateboard you want to think of crisp unweighted movements that load up and pop the board beneath you while you are lifting your own weight into the air from hopping and your core. Together the board and your own movements will combine to get you added lift. And lastly on a cambered board you really have to drive the shit out of it to bend and pop the solid wood tail, it's a forceful move.


----------



## flysolo. (Feb 1, 2014)

What I found helpful was fully extending your back leg before jumping. This really gave me a lot of air. I used to make quick short hops on my back leg, but If I go slower and fully load the tail when extending my back leg, It feels like I get much more air and the ollie much more smoother. I just started freestyle, so don't take me too seriously


----------

